# Money, baby



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LostViking has a thread up & he said something that made me wonder...

He said his lady makes more $ than him and doesn't need a man to support her and lives alone and so because she is financially ok, this makes me think that she is genuine about him and is seeking a LTR/serious relationship with him. 

Whichs makes me wonder: 

_Do some men think that because a woman may make less $ than them, she is only looking for a financial sugar daddy? I ask because I have dated men who made more $ than me (and less) but I am a working professional and own my own home and would never date a guy for his cash-money. I can handle my own. 
_

Do men think that if a woman makes less $ she is only after his money?


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

No, we just want to get into your pants


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Men do, atleast I do like the feeling of supporting a family, its an act of love I show by taking care of the finances and being able to provide for a family. I take great pride in that. 

It wouldn't hurt my feelings if she made more money then me. We'd just be better off financially.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gonnabealright said:


> No, we just want to get into your pants


:lol:


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry Jelly beans I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Ill delete if you don't like it. Just say the word.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> LostViking has a thread up & he said something that made me wonder...
> 
> He said his lady makes more $ than him and doesn't need a man to support her and lives alone and so because she is financially ok, this makes me think that she is genuine about him and is seeking a LTR/serious relationship with him.
> 
> ...


I actually think it makes some men more comfortable if a woman makes less. 

It seems the men who formulate the impression a lady is after the cash is when they see the lady isn't out there working and paying her own way.

Thankfully men aren't as stupid as tv commercials and media would have us believe these days.They can usually spot a female who is out there for the $$ vs one who doesn't make a ton of money but isn't all about the $$.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't care myself, although it seems some guys will get looked down upon by women that make more than they do. I present myself humbly getting to know someone and then go from there, tends to sort out those wanting a sugar daddy. That said I'm not rich, but have my sh!t together and I pull in a fair amount above average for our area.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

I actually enjoy women who have been professionally more successful than me. I do think a lower percentage of them are codependent relative to the less successful. THAT is what is attractive.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Whichs makes me wonder:
> 
> _Do some men think that because a woman may make less $ than them, she is only looking for a financial sugar daddy? I ask because I have dated men who made more $ than me (and less) but I am a working professional and own my own home and would never date a guy for his cash-money. I can handle my own.
> _
> ...


If a woman makes less money the chances of her being a gold digger rise. But I wouldn't jump to that conclusion with no other signs. 

If a woman makes almost no money and is dependent on something/someone else for her livelihood, the chances are much higher.

But there must be red flags along with that, and yeah, they are easy to spot. 

A woman who lives well above her means.
Frequently hinting about things she could never afford. 
Very materialistic.
High maintenance.
Etc.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is an interesting topic and there are no absolutes. 

When Mr H and I met I was not working or earning an income in a traditional sense. He is on a very high income. So from the outside people could make all sorts of baseless observations.

The reality is that at the time I had chosen not to work and was instead doing volunteer work. That is because I was already independently wealthy and have investments. Not everything is so cut and dry and until people know the real situation it would be unwise to right potential partners off.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

I know I am late to this conversation but let me chime in. I haven't met any available, non-alcoholics, has their sh*t together men. 
It's been three years of funny...sad....stories. 

I've tried dating sites (NO THANK YOU) blind dates ( wish I was blind when I got there) my son's friends family have set me up too. 

I have my own home, great job ect...minute they come to my home they think I am miss got rocks. That is not the case. But I seem to get guys who know me 2 days and ask me for 400.00 because their short on their rent. I TOTALLY have gave up. Ain't no body got time for that sh*t. I think there just as many MEN looking for gold as women.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

hereinthemidwest said:


> I know I am late to this conversation but let me chime in. I haven't met any available, non-alcoholics, has their sh*t together men.
> It's been three years of funny...sad....stories.
> 
> I've tried dating sites (NO THANK YOU) blind dates ( wish I was blind when I got there) my son's friends family have set me up too.
> ...


Although I agree that some men are just as guilty of gold digging, it sounds to me like your picker is broken.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

zillard said:


> Although I agree that some men are just as guilty of gold digging, it sounds to me like your picker is broken.



And why not , ahh the beauty of equality :lol:
l couldn't care less if she makes more than me ha, anyone is this yr 
There is a personality thing related to wealthier girls though that just doesn't interest me.
l just really love people with classicism, character , rule breakers, down to earth. But they often have harder lives so l doubt l'd ever hook up with someone wealthy because of just what attracts me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Gonnabealright said:


> Sorry Jelly beans I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Ill delete if you don't like it. Just say the word.


It's cool. You made me laugh (and were spot on).



ScarletBegonias said:


> I actually think it makes some men more comfortable if a woman makes less.
> 
> It seems the men who formulate the impression a lady is after the cash is when they see the lady isn't out there working and paying her own way.
> 
> Thankfully men aren't as stupid as tv commercials and media would have us believe these days.They can usually spot a female who is out there for the $$ vs one who doesn't make a ton of money but isn't all about the $$.


Good points.



2galsmom said:


> I advise women not to worry about what men think on this topic, and just be yourselves.


Well I was curious and wanted to know what men thought, so that is why I posted the thread topic. 



2galsmom said:


> Then there is Kanye West who made a big stink and then ended up with Kim Kardashian, for now at least.


He is an idiot.


----------



## Twistedheart (May 17, 2010)

Ya my only concern with money and a woman isn't how much they are making (+/-than myself) but how do they manage it. Me STXW was terrible with money. Still is. She was also terrible with my marriage, lol is there a correlation?


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

hereinthemidwest said:


> But I seem to get guys who know me 2 days and ask me for 400.00 because their short on their rent. I TOTALLY have gave up. Ain't no body got time for that sh*t. I think there just as many MEN looking for gold as women.


You must have dated my STBXH


----------

